# IVF - Going to the toilet and rectal cyclogest?



## Beatrice (Jul 31, 2004)

Hello
I'm new to this board but wonder if anyone can help me.
How long before you can go to the loo after inserting Cyclogest rectally?

Thanks


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi Beatrice 

Firstly welcome to FF.
They say to keep it in a long as you can, but it should be absorbed quite quickly, (approx. 20-30 mins). If you are like me and developed very loose bowels whilst on cyclogest, you may want to discuss using the other route with you're clinic!! (vaginally).

Hope this helps a bit, good luck with your treatment.

Love Nic xx


----------



## Beatrice (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks so much - spent about an hour searching the web for an answer and received a reply on this board after 6 mins. Can't thank you enough.


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi beatrice 

welcome to ff wishing you all the best with your treatment i hope its a bfp hope to chat soon

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Beatrice 

I wondered about this too when I was using them, so I asked my clinic and they said that after 20-30 mins the progesterone has been absorbed by the body and anything after that is just the waxy, carrying substance that is used to make the pessary. 

Good luck! 

Jayne x


----------

